# Problem with connectivity of Thomson TG784 router



## Joltie (Jul 21, 2010)

So I have two problems with this router. For those mods who might remember, I also had wrote this thread.

Anyways, my brother ended up bringing a non-TP-Link router which worked immediately on the first try, meaning it's prolly a compatibility issue.

Regardless, there's a couple of problems with this a router.

First off, if the router is connected to the modem (Therefore creating a wireless network), there's no way I can get my fixed computer to have internet off of the router (Which it does if it's connected to the modem), so I can't get both a wireless network and internet for the tower computer. At first, if we connected both internet cables to the Ethernet ports it worked for both for a couple dozen minutes, after which the internet in the PC would stop working. It worked a couple of times and now that solution doesn't work anymore. The improvised solution now is to switch between the internet cable of the tower PC and the router in connecting to the modem, in accordance to whether someone is using the PC or laptop(s).

Wireless network in the beginning also worked like a charm, but a couple of days ago, the wireless internet doesn't quite work. It starts the network, and my laptops get internet for a couple of minutes, after which time they lose connection, and must get reestablish connection again.

I'm wondering about any solutions to these two problems. Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Gathering all info as per "Pre-posting thread". Brb.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try resetting the router to factory defaults and start over with the installation . . be sure to powercycle when you change routers:

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------

